

CrunchPad now called JooJoo; TechCrunch ownership claims called "ludicrous" - adammichaelc
http://www.electronista.com/articles/09/12/07/joojoo.tablet.designed.only.by.fusion.garage/

======
tptacek
All the mojo for this story is here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=981618>

